
Not up to norm - muon
http://bit-player.org/2009/not-up-to-norm
======
bartl
The presence of spurious backslashes everywhere is distracting. What is this,
a bad conversion to HTML from LaTeX?

~~~
jimfl
The page uses jsMath to render TeX like expressions. There seems to be a short
startup latency, then the expressions are replaced with the formatted
versions.

------
TriinT
All the information you'll ever need on Compressed Sensing:

<http://dsp.rice.edu/cs>

~~~
IgorCarron
Additional info can also be found here: <http://igorcarron.googlepages.com/cs>

There is also the blog that features everything that is happening there:

<http://nuit-blanche.blogspot.com/search/label/CS>

Cheers,

Igor.

